# Fibreglass bay window canopies - Painting?



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi All,

My house has two fibreglass bay window canopies. The one on the back has a small chip/crack that I have filled with with a clear outdoor sealant as a stop gap. The one at the front is north facing so gets some moss in the winter.

A few years back when I first moved in someone was doorstep selling their services to coat/paint the canopies for around £150 each.

I am now thinking putting a coat of specialist paint or something might be a good idea and something I could probably do quite easily myself. Anyone done this and if so what did you use, would you recommend it and how easy was it to do?

I have included a couple of pics showing the canopies. TIA :thumb:


----------

